# dvi to hdmi help



## scoobydont (Jan 13, 2010)

hi all need a bit of help,ive connected a pc media centre to my hd tv via vga to vga and everythings fine as the tv has a pc channel and recognises the computer automatically.The pc has a dvi output and ive connected a dvi to hdmi cable to the tv(channel hdmi2) thinking the picture quality would be better,however when i switch from pc to hdmi2 the windows 7 screen is there but no icons just the coloured windows square thingy,no mouse cursor no nothing could someone be so kind to tell me what im doing wrong many thanks in advance.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

the pc in question what kind of video card does it have?


----------



## scoobydont (Jan 13, 2010)

hi thanks for reply its a nvidia geforce 6200le.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i think thats your problem.an upgraded video card would fix it im sure.something like this  with a built in hdmi port would work fine.


----------



## scoobydont (Jan 13, 2010)

ok was thinking of upgrading would it be ok if i posted my pc spec and you tell me what i can upgrade too ie cpu graphics card ram etc cheers


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Make sure to put in the model number if it is a dell,hp,etc when you post


----------



## scoobydont (Jan 13, 2010)

ok is there way i could copy and paste this info cant seem to do it with the programe that shows the spec dumb as that sounds


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Just take a screen shot and post it.

How to post a screen shot


----------



## scoobydont (Jan 13, 2010)

AMD Sempron 3000+ (1.8GHz) Processor

Nvidia GeForce 6200LE Graphics Card with DVI + VGA outputs 

80GB SATA Hard Drive

1 GB RAM

DVD +- Multirecorder

Multi-card Reader (CF, MD, SM, SD, SD MMC)

Onboard Realtek Audio and Nvidia GeForce VGA 

System with powerful computing performance and multimedia capabilities! This Biostar IDEQ N1 is a versatile small form factor system that includes a built-in Socket 754 motherboard, power supply, copper baseheat sink and fan, cables and more! The NC51G-S7Socket754 motherboard features the nVidia GeForce 6100+ nForce 410 chipset, supports up to 2 GB DDR333/400 memory, HyperTransport Technology up to 2 GHz and supports AMD Cool 'n' Quiet technology. Audio and video is powered by the GeForce 6100 graphics andAC97 5.1-channel audio codec! Network with the Realtek RTL8201BL 10/100mbps Ethernet and experience fast data transfer with the onboard Serial ATA (SATA) controllers. Use thePCI Express x16 slot and PCI slot to add a PCI Express video card or modem. Theh NC51G-S7 supports Athlon 64 Socket 754processors up to 3700+and AMD Sempron Socket 754 processors up to 3400+! Just provide the CPU, RAM, drives, OS, and peripherals to complete this great Biostar IDEQ N1 Barebones System!sorry couldnt work out the screenshot thing hope this helps would like to speed it up and add more memory many thanks


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

the video card upgrade would fix that problem.do you game or do any heavy tasks with this pc?if its strictly a media center pc you may not need a new power supply.we do really need to know the brand and specs of your power supply.


----------



## scoobydont (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks the only gaming i would do would be adventure/rpg use the xbox for the latest games i just use pc for media and browsing.how do i find the power info,i got this unit off ebay and im very happy with it but feel i need to put a bigger hard drive and as you say video card cheers


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

basically you will have to take the top or side off.then you will be able to see the power supply.just look at the sticker on it.on it will be listed voltages and amps for each rail.it will also list total power in watts.also the brand name will be on it those details would be very useful.


----------



## scoobydont (Jan 13, 2010)

sorry i meant to say im using the laptop on this forum as i havent got a keyboard yet for the pc which is win7 media center professional


----------



## scoobydont (Jan 13, 2010)

i have the full manual in pdf would it be on there would rather avoid taking apart at the moment as its based behind the tv and a friend wired it up to the av i wouldnt have a clue


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

power supply may,or may not be in that manual.either way we need to know!its so if you do add a video card to it you dont blow the thing up.which could happen with a insufficient power supply.before we can really tell you to add a video card.its very important to know if the power supply can handle the upgrade.


----------



## scoobydont (Jan 13, 2010)

ok give me a few days my missus and son are going away so once they have gone ill open the unit and report back with my findings,thanks for you patience and time.


----------

